# Guadaloupe



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

A year ago, we started a charter out of Guadaloupe. After reaching the first set of islands on our itinerary (Ile De Saintes) we recieved word that my wife''s mother had past away.We returned the boat to Guadaloupe and went home. I planning on chartering again in the area this coming summer. Has anyone else chartered this area? I think the islands we were planning to visit were:Ile De Saintes,Dominica,and Marie Gallante. If anyone has cruised these islands,please let me know your opinion of them. Thanks!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello,
I just came back from two weeks of the
chatered cruise around Guadeloupe
and visited Iles des Saintes and Marie-
Galante. Personally I like Plage du Pain
de Sucre (a good snorkeling place) and
Anse Canot (white sand and a lot of cocoa
palms)


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Wife and I have chartered out of Antigua and Guadeloupe and hit all those locations twice. Didn''t do much other then relax. Some changes between charter times but mostly the same. Not much on Marie Galante but very relaxing and a nice sail to Iles Des Saintes and Dominica. Iles Des Saintes great both times. Toured entire island on a moped and just relaxed on their beaches. 
On Dominica at the outset was bothered by the "boatboys" or whatever you want to call them but once they did their thing they didn''t bother you. Island hard hit by the hurricane, (can''t remember which one) but geting up and running.
On Guadeloupe several nice locations, Deshais which is well protected and Pigeon Islad ( a little rough depening on the time. Problem here is it''s the west side of the island and wind is iffy. Had to motor a bit. (ugh) Pointe A Pitre is a nice spot. Alot of boats and company. Nice area to eat, shop, etc.
St. Anne & Francois are nice to visit. Anchored one night at Petite Terre. Locals party there. Rough depending on time of year. We did Oct. one year and March another. 
Have fun, we are chartering out of St. Vicent in April 02.


----------

